# Can controlers from golf cart be used in cars.



## rickyd123 (Mar 26, 2012)

I just found this site. I've been thinking about trying to build an electric vehicle. I had no idea so many people had already done it. Well I've got about 3 million questions. I'll start with one. Can a golf cart controller be used in a car. Will it go really slow like a golf cart or can it be modified for the road.


----------



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

rickyd123 said:


> I just found this site. I've been thinking about trying to build an electric vehicle. I had no idea so many people had already done it. Well I've got about 3 million questions. I'll start with one. Can a golf cart controller be used in a car. Will it go really slow like a golf cart or can it be modified for the road.


A typical golf cart controller will pass far too little power. They are designed for 36V, occasionally 48V, and would require a significant rebuild to use with higher voltages or to pass more current.


----------



## rickyd123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Could I rebuild one or modify one. I don't have much money.


----------



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

rickyd123 said:


> Could I rebuild one or modify one. I don't have much money.


You would have to replace the MOSFETs, diodes and capacitors.

Higher voltage and current MOSFETs usually require better gate drivers, so you'll need to redesign that part. Better capacitors are much larger, and won't fit in the current space. Current sensing might need to be redesigned. Bus bars and heat sinks will need to be heftier.

In the end, it's simpler to design your own motor controller.

Have you considered building a 'Cougar' controller? It's by far the best bang-for-buck controller out there.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

rickyd123 said:


> Could I rebuild one or modify one. I don't have much money.


Yes but you also basically would need to know how to build it from scratch to do so.

http://www.ferromit.com/controller.html

If you have the skills you might as well do this.

http://ecomodder.com/forum/open-revolt-open-source-dc-motor-controller.html

That said my fathers mini van has a Curtis 1204, top speed is about 36mph under normal conditions, acceleration is glacial, vehicle is 2400lbs and about 4' wide.

The 1204 without any real modification can go to 60v of batteries, if you can locate a subaru 360, a Commutacar, a Kei car or truck or really any car that weighs less than 2000lbs a golf cart controller is good enough to physically move around town, to pull it off right you need to be very good at bodywork and fab work since you need an aero car if you expect it to be able to exceed 40mph under ideal conditions.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNFUe9IUHDvFqhYYA1HEl_rdv_Cucg&cad=rja

That said all my ev's have been 72 volts or less and I use them into the ground so I guess it depends on your goals.

On topic a 48v Curtis 1204 can be modded safely to about 400amps just by removing the old mosfets and putting in better rated parts in the "empty" spots. This also makes the controller more efficient and reliable at 60 volts.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## rickyd123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot. That give me a safe direction to think about.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

is there good options of adding anther to existing cart controller? (except obvious - 2 ident.motors and controllers)


----------



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

gor said:


> is there good options of adding anther to existing cart controller? (except obvious - 2 ident.motors and controllers)


Are you asking if two controllers can be run in parallel?

Not readily. They would need a synchronized gate drive, a summation of the current sensor outputs, and a way to balance the delivered power.

If you could design that, you would rather design your own controller.
(I've both torn apart failed golf cart sized controllers and designed my own controller, so that's an informed opinion.)


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

DJBecker said:


> You would have to replace the MOSFETs, diodes and capacitors.
> 
> Higher voltage and current MOSFETs usually require better gate drivers, so you'll need to redesign that part. Better capacitors are much larger, and won't fit in the current space. Current sensing might need to be redesigned. Bus bars and heat sinks will need to be heftier.
> 
> ...


Whats a Couger controller? 
EDIT a google search answered my question!


----------



## luch (Apr 21, 2009)

rickyd123 said:


> I just found this site. I've been thinking about trying to build an electric vehicle. I had no idea so many people had already done it. Well I've got about 3 million questions. I'll start with one. Can a golf cart controller be used in a car. Will it go really slow like a golf cart or can it be modified for the road.


Hi Rickey. I bought a electric forklift for the motor for my EV project and it has a controller in it. Its a GE EV1. It is a 1979 model rated up to 84 VDC at 400 amps. It uses SCRs and operates at 300hz so it may not be very efficiant but its cheap. I have found them occasionally on eBay for $125-$200. Some people have said my EV1 can be pushed to 96 VDC. I plan to use the EV1 in my 91 Geo Tracker 4x4 Auto for starters. I plan to get up to 45Mph and a range of 22 miles on 7 batteries at 84 VDC. It will be RWD but I will use the front diffrential to clutch connect to a alternator to regen brake and charge my 12VDC Aux batteries.

My total cost target is $2600 

If you do go with the EV1 try to get the manual that goes with your model controller card (there are several at just 48VDC). They sell the EV1 Manuals on eBay too. I plan to build a Cougar controller later. Good luck.

PS forgot to add there is a EV100 as well. Here is a site with more info on the EV1 http://forkenswift.com/electric-car-photo.htm?img_id=72


----------



## mechman600 (Oct 16, 2010)

I plan to use an Alltrax 7245 (72V/450A) in my conversion. I purchased it on eBay for $306. As stated above, being frugal isn't an issue if you have low goals. Just don't expect to be able to hit the freeway. Take the Forkenswift as an example:
http://forkenswift.com/


----------

